# Single mum of 2 and pregnant with 3rd... Scared.



## Barnesmaries

I have just found out today I am pregnant with my 3rd child. I'm not sure what to think or do. It is to my ex partner that I also have 2 other children too. We had an awful relationship and he was mentally abusive (still is to an extent). so I moved back home to N.ireland, from England. He only has time for his children when it suits him, I do it all on my own. 
I have just got my life back with socialising again, learning to drive, applied to re sit some exams in September so I can apply to an access to uni course. 
If I had help and support... It would not bother me to have another baby and put my life on hold for a couple of years. 
But to know I'm pregnant and Will do it all on my own and I wonder will I cope with 3? My other children will be 5 and 3 when baby would be born. 
I just need some advice :( 
Is it much harder going from having 2 children to 3? 
What do I do? :(


----------



## Cjayne

How long have you and your ex been split?

Sorry I've not been through the same thing but I didn't want to read and run, I'm sure someone will come along soon that knows a little more than me xx


----------



## UBC Mom

Barnesmaries said:


> I have just found out today I am pregnant with my 3rd child. I'm not sure what to think or do. It is to my ex partner that I also have 2 other children too. We had an awful relationship and he was mentally abusive (still is to an extent). so I moved back home to N.ireland, from England. He only has time for his children when it suits him, I do it all on my own.
> I have just got my life back with socialising again, learning to drive, applied to re sit some exams in September so I can apply to an access to uni course.
> If I had help and support... It would not bother me to have another baby and put my life on hold for a couple of years.
> But to know I'm pregnant and Will do it all on my own and I wonder will I cope with 3? My other children will be 5 and 3 when baby would be born.
> I just need some advice :(
> Is it much harder going from having 2 children to 3?
> What do I do? :(


Wow, I do have an idea of how you feel. I have two children and I'm pregnant with #3, I'm also a single mom. My other children are 8 & 6. I'm also 40 years old. I'm pregnant with my third child by a different man, he is separated from his wife, but due to multiple properties that they own, he does not want to divorce her because he will loose money. It sucks being single and knowing a third baby is on the way. My dream is to be married, have the option to be a stay at home mom to care for my kids. That is just a dream. Reality is that we live in different states, he hasn't offered to pay any pre-natal care and I can't afford to pay it all by myself, so I will not be getting all the pre-natal care that is expected. Facing this alone is an awful feeling and truly I feel like an idiot, however I'm sure somehow life will continue, just not as I had hoped or dreamed. I guess I've never been good at managing my personal life.


----------



## Noria

Just a get a hold on yourself and take a practical desicion!


----------



## amorewhite

just move on, a child its a gift from god, take care your child


----------



## StillPraying

Hi hon, i was in your shoes not long ago. And i asked my sister who has 4 and she told me that after you have 2, another doesn't change much. My mom was also a single mother to 3 before she met my dad (single father of 2), so please dont see it as putting your life on hold, its just that life decided you needed to exit off the freeway :winkwink: Your little girls are at the perfect ages too that they will love having a baby and want to help :hugs: babies always seem to come when you least expect it. Im sorry things are hard, but you wont regret giving your girls another sibling, or having another little being to love unconditionally. Especially when it feels like there isnt much love to be found right now :flower:


----------



## StillPraying

Also want to say that God does not give us anything more than we can handle. You may find help and support in places you never expected :)


----------

